# IBS Survey Seeks Information about the Quality of Life for a Canadian IBS Sufferer



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

(French below)An important research survey is being conducted among Canadian IBS sufferers.The survey is being conducted by Ipsos-Reid (formerly the Angus Reid Group),a professional market research and public opinion company. The surveyconsists of questions about your illness, namely symptoms, treatment, sideeffects and the overall impact that IBS has on your quality of life. The purpose of the research is to raise the overall level of awareness ofIBS and the impact that it has on the quality of life of those sufferingfrom the condition. The survey is entirelyconfidential and the results will only be used for the purposes of theresearch. The survey is now available online at http://www.panel.angusreid.com/survey/3737a01.cfm The survey runs from July 9-15, 2002===============================================================Comme il a ï¿½tï¿½ fait mention dans le dernier bulletin de liaison du groupe dï¿½entraide et de soutien ï¿½ SCI, Ipsos-Reid (anciennement lï¿½Angus Reid Group), une entreprise spï¿½cialisï¿½e dans les ï¿½tudes de marchï¿½ et les sondages dï¿½opinion publique, effectue un important sondage auprï¿½s de Canadiens atteints du SCI. Le sondage se prï¿½sente sous la forme de questions sur votre ï¿½tat, notamment vos symptï¿½mes, votre traitement, les effets secondaires et lï¿½impact du SCI sur votre qualitï¿½ de vie en gï¿½nï¿½ral. La recherche vise ï¿½ mieux sensibiliser le public au SCI et ï¿½ son impact sur la qualitï¿½ de vie des personnes qui en sont atteintes. Je peux vous assurer que le sondage est strictement confidentiel et que les rï¿½sultats ne serviront quï¿½aux fins de la recherche.Vous pouvez maintenant avoir accï¿½s au questionnaire en ligne ï¿½ http://www.panel.angusreid.com/survey/3737a01.cfm?Lang=f Je vous invite ï¿½ prendre quelques minutes pour rï¿½pondre au questionnaire. Votre participation, qui est extrï¿½mement importante pour le succï¿½s de ce programme de recherche, est grandement apprï¿½ciï¿½e. Veuillez noter toutefois que le sondage prend fin le 15 juillet 2002. Cï¿½est pourquoi je vous incite fortement ï¿½ aller remplir le questionnaire sur-le-champ. Merci encore de participer ï¿½ cette recherche clï¿½.


----------

